# I paint sub boxes!



## GreatScottDesigns (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello diy audio! I'm a small artist in sc and I do mixed media paint jobs on sub boxes or anything car audio! Check out some of my stuff! Let me know what you think and if you'd like one. My fiancee builds the most awesome sounding boxes and I paint!


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

Those look great. How much do you both charge to be commissioned for your respective work? I have an idea for recreating an album cover for mine.....if i were to go that route


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Those look really cool...great job!!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Very PPI ish


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

That is different I must say and probably not easy to paint like that either.


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

GreatScottDesigns said:


> Hello diy audio! I'm a small artist in sc and I do mixed media paint jobs on sub boxes or anything car audio! Check out some of my stuff! Let me know what you think and if you'd like one. My fiancee builds the most awesome sounding boxes and I paint!


Those look awesome 🙂
My problem is, I've seen so many different options for finishing boxes, that I never know what I want to do next ?
I've been considering resurfacing my current box.... Maybe a venere of plywood with cool grain, and wood dyed / stained like lime green ?
Or, carbon fiber wrap ? Or leather (high quality pleather) ?
Then I see yours, which I really like too.... Aa if I needed any more options ? 😀 Lol

My current box is just coated in bed liner. Looks pretty good although my seams are barely visible... And I wanted them 100% invisible. So that's another reason to pull the box out and refinish it. Besides that, it's the best sounding box I've ever built 🙂


----------



## GreatScottDesigns (Sep 8, 2020)

It's really up to you! My fiancee had built one 
out of maple with a dark stain and it was beautiful. I really like a more simple look too. The mixed media painting is just a fun creative way to finish a box. I did canvas for a long time and decided to try a sub box! I love doing it. I always love when people build their own box. I think that's really cool. Kudos to you!


----------



## GreatScottDesigns (Sep 8, 2020)

And the quality of the sound is definitely more important than the physical attributes of the box by far.


----------



## GreatScottDesigns (Sep 8, 2020)

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> Those look great. How much do you both charge to be commissioned for your respective work? I have an idea for recreating an album cover for mine.....if i were to go that route


Thank you! Usually around $180 to have a box built and painted. I think that is an awesome idea of the album artwork for a finish. May I ask what album art you would want to do. I'm also very into music and I love to hear what other people like!


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

I'll do you one better....either a recreation of my avatar on this site or this album cover.....


----------



## GreatScottDesigns (Sep 8, 2020)

Badass.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatScottDesigns said:


> Badass.


Yeah...RIP to him. One of the best albums I've personally heard.


----------



## GreatScottDesigns (Sep 8, 2020)

I've never heard of him but will be sure to check it out.


----------



## miserlycoffin (Mar 19, 2020)

God lends a helping hand to the man who tries hard.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Saw these on reddit. Very cool

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple of those would look great with some PPI Art amps

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like adhesive backed vinyl?

Ge0


----------

